# Pollenca Ex Pats



## jamiedgn (Aug 29, 2012)

Hola

My partner and I have been planning to move to Puerto Pollenca for a few years, we have taken a number of trips here and are currently staying in an apartment for two weeks now. We plan to rent an apartment for late winter/early spring before moving to a villa with a pool in the summer of 2015. We would love to hear from anyone who has relocated here from anywhere. Neither my partner and I are looking to work but meet those who have made the move for their own reason. We currently live in London and choose Puerto Pollenca as I am the only driver and we are use to walking a lot and do not want to rely on a car, though we will have one. We have basic Spanish which we will improve on before relocating as we want to live the lifestyle not the ex-pat moving to the sun style.


----------

